# Need a good number for Born again



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

I went out their with the numbers I got off of the web site for it but when I got out their it was not their. I circled around for a while but didnt see anything at all.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

mt0264 said:


> I went out their with the numbers I got off of the web site for it but when I got out their it was not their. I circled around for a while but didnt see anything at all.


Did use Escambia County's numbers?
Tug Born Again Mar 2007 65' tug & sev. steel pipes; good cond. 95
30 08.222' N 87 14.218' W

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/CommunityServices/documents/2011Artificial reefMASTER list.pdf


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't know where it went after Ivan......I HAD good #'s but it isn't there any more. Thought I had seen someone post that they had dove it since then, but it could be completely gone. Sealark probably knows!!!????


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You got that right......


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I've dove it this year. If I remember correctly, I found it slightly west of the Escambia county numbers.

The tower was ripped off by a storm but the wreck is intact and sitting right-side-up. I have heard that the tower is on the starboard side about 100' away from the ship.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I've dove it this year. If I remember correctly, I found it slightly west of the Escambia county numbers.
> 
> The tower was ripped off by a storm but the wreck is intact and sitting right-side-up. I have heard that the tower is on the starboard side about 100' away from the ship.


 Where are you sidescan pics!!???


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

thanks guys I did look east and north but not west to much I think I remember seening the stack on the bottom machine it had fish on it but I was looking for a bigger structure. will have to make a nother trip back out their..


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

> Where are you sidescan pics!!???


I'm with ya


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> Where are you sidescan pics!!???


Sorry guys. My back has been giving me problems for a while so I have not been out on my boat much. However, I did dive the Born Again with a charter boat last weekend. The ship is slightly south west of the public number.

Lots of BIG octopuses on it.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

#!


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

found it but didnt get a bite at all


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

How far off was it


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Lobsterman, What the heck is that all about?


----------

